# Cleaning local creek rocks for cichlid tank



## Natedawg63 (Sep 13, 2008)

I am very lucky to have a creek that flows just beyond my property so I spent the last couple days wading through and picking out about 5 - 5 gallon buckets of creek rock and hauled 'em to my front yard in a wheel-barrow.

Most of the rock of course have algae growth on them, some don't. How much scrubbing should I do to them before doing my aqua scaping with them? Do I need to soak them in a diluted bleach or muratic acid solution before using them? Just didn't know if I could scrub them good with a brush under the hose and leave alot of the natural aged look to them, or do they need to be very sterile?

Thanks...
Nate


----------



## Oscar Madison (Mar 24, 2008)

Boil them.....


----------



## Bweb (Mar 31, 2009)

All my rocks have been collected from creeks or I found them while digging Foundations and I just rinse them under hot water and I've never lost a fish from them They are in 7 Tanks.


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

i soak em in bleach water, srcub em , then soak in dechlorinated water


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I've collected quite a bit of rock from creeks/ponds/construction sites... I've also gotten a bunch from landscaping yards...

I rinse it with a hose in the driveway and put it in the tank...

If you want to be extra careful feel free to poil it...

If it's too big to boil feel free to wash it or soak it in a mild bleach solution, just be sure to rinse it very thoroughly afterwards...

Do not bake it in the oven. Quite often the water tries to evaporate out of the pores faster than the pores will allow causing the rock to explode. It's pretty neat when it happens in a firepit... it's not so neat when it happens in your kitchen...


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Bleach or boil or risk a snail infestation. I know better now.


----------



## Jonesboy75 (May 11, 2007)

I boil my rocks and clean them with a toothbrush if they're excessively dirty. For those that are too large to boil, I simply boil water and then pour it over the rock(s).


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Soak them in a strong bleach solution., scrub, rinse let dry and use.


----------



## sasquatch-exists (Feb 25, 2009)

I got to agree with Toby_H and Jonesboy75, that's the way to go! :wink:


----------



## karlfishing (Aug 4, 2009)

i scrub them with a wire brush a little under a hose and put them in the tank.


----------

